# Hello and thank you!



## GrantT (May 5, 2008)

Hello,

Just registered to say thanks for helping us in a bind!

Imagine the situation, 5 people with three classic VW campervans, sitting in a chip shop in Seahouses, Northumberland. Every single campsite we've tried is fully booked, apart from one who wanted us to mortgage the house and sell the other halves on a dark street corner for the privilege of staying (note to self, always book well before bank holiday weekend).

Fire up the trusty pocket internet device, quick google and i've found this forum, 45 minutes later we're holed up somewhere safe for the night!

So hello, i'm Grant from Blyth in Northumberland and we have a 1973 VW Campervan which has safely taken us round Europe and the length and breadth of the UK


----------



## lenny (May 5, 2008)

GrantT said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just registered to say thanks for helping us in a bind!
> 
> ...



Hiya and welcome,Grant and friends, you're more than welcome(coming from Blyth) looking forward to meeting you all in the near future, but a word of warning watch out for the notorious TREVOR

Sorry Trev


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 5, 2008)

Seahouses is nice go and drink Beer!


----------



## Belgian (May 5, 2008)

Hello GrantT, welcome.
Nice to hear this forum is any good. 
Together we can do wonders, miracles will take a longer time   
Have fun
Your foreign secret service


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 5, 2008)

hi and welcome glad you enjoyed yourseves


----------



## wildman (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, its good to know anyone can benefit.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard buddy, Nice to hear that the site came to your rescue


----------

